# for those complaining about noisy clunky rattling 6mt's (READ)



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh really i went to Steve Scheres, Kitchener Ontario a few month ago clunky 2nd to 3rd and said its fine ill go again and talk to him is all your shift smooth now my 1st to 2nd clunk sometimes .


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sure they have access to a service bulletin,.would you get it for us?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

PIP5050 STB 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

1st and 2nd have always been notchy, I figured that was a characteristic of this transmission

I for one never power shift or drive the car hard, its more my wifes car.... we just use it for the longer commutes...

the reason they did the repair was because of the rattling 4th gear


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

But is your notchy shifting still their tho


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

DrVette said:


> I'm sure they have access to a service bulletin,.would you get it for us?





Greasemonkey2012 said:


> PIP5050 STB
> 
> Thanks for that TSB
> 
> ...


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

its slightly notchy.... but I assumed this was normal, my srt4 was super notchy.... so I'm use to it, my better half drives more and never complains about it being notchy... so I think its fine, as said... we don't drive it like a race car either.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh mine is notchy when cold When warm up its much better but in summer time it shift Almost perfect 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Oh mine is notchy when cold When warm up its much better but in summer time it shift Almost perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Same with mine. The notchiness from the 3 cars I drove is normal. They were all the same.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

bryanakron40 said:


> Same with mine. The notchiness from the 3 cars I drove is normal. They were all the same.



oh ok it just seem not normal u know i never drove a car that is like that


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Oh mine is notchy when cold When warm up its much better but in summer time it shift Almost perfect
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Wow, I dunno what to say. Shocking to hear these issues.
Mine is smooth, winter or summer.
Only complaint is inability to go-fast on the 1-2 shift, well that and the way too high geared reverse.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Wow, I dunno what to say. Shocking to hear these issues.
> Mine is smooth, winter or summer.
> Only complaint is inability to go-fast on the 1-2 shift, well that and the way too high geared reverse.


Is your a Eco? because I notice that the Eco shiftes better then the none Eco 6 speed idk why tho 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

DrVette said:


> Wow, I dunno what to say. Shocking to hear these issues.
> Mine is smooth, winter or summer.
> Only complaint is inability to go-fast on the 1-2 shift, well that and the way too high geared reverse.


Why can't you 1-2 quickly? Grinding?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Why can't you 1-2 quickly? Grinding?



See mine never grind 1-2 if I go fast I notice to only Eco 6 MT grind when you shift fast 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> See mine never grind 1-2 if I go fast I notice to only Eco 6 MT grind when you shift fast


No, my 1LT has recently picked up this habbit also. I can't bang 1-2 anymore, going to replace the fluid in a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same with my LT. It makes very angry noises if I shift too fast at anything over 3500 between 1 and 2. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Anything over 3500? That's absolute BS. They owe you a tranny. 

My car has started grinding over 5500 now, clutch fully depressed. I've already tested clutch disengagement and it's working perfectly, so it's the synchro itself. 

I'm going to change the fluid later today and we'll see what happens. I'm having far too many issues for a 16K mile car. 

Oil leak
Coolant smell
No high beams
1-2 grind
4th vibration

Yeah, i'm not starting to regret this purchase....


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hoon said:


> No, my 1LT has recently picked up this habbit also. I can't bang 1-2 anymore, going to replace the fluid in a bit and see if that helps.


Oh really mine never grind if I shift fast or shift high revs 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Anything over 3500? That's absolute BS. They owe you a tranny.
> 
> My car has started grinding over 5500 now, clutch fully depressed. I've already tested clutch disengagement and it's working perfectly, so it's the synchro itself.
> 
> ...


You and me both. I meant to say around 4500 but hit the wrong key on the phone. I rarely go over 5000. 

I think I'd rather attempt a fluid change rather than have my car all taken apart for days without it sitting at the dealer again. If it keeps it up, maybe I'll take it in this summer.

I don't actually think mine rattles in 4th though. Hmm.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

I put my winters on and when i shift from 1st to 2nd gear i can here clunk or funny noise from only passenger side tho but one day I tried my Ltz wheel for fun because i didn't remember it doing that in the summer and it started right after i put my winters on but it doesn't do it anymore why would it do it when I have winters on and not when my summer wheels would anyone know ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Could someone please post the full text of the TSB? I want to print it out and hand it to my service writer. They already told me once that the loud clunking was normal. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Wow, I dunno what to say. Shocking to hear these issues.
> Mine is smooth, winter or summer.
> Only complaint is inability to go-fast on the 1-2 shift, well that and the way too high geared reverse.


With my ECO 6M I have shifted 1-2 @ 6k rpms without an issue. Agreed not power shifting but definitely no grind or noise. No gear rattle in 4th but I rarely hold 4th for any length of time.


----------



## trance|ghost (Sep 25, 2012)

why are you guys banging 1-2 shifts?

its an economy car with 138hp? 

sorry if that sounds rude.

the car still has a slight click/clunk coming from the transmission but not nearly as bad as it use to be... transmission has alot of backlash

our cruze had
leaky trunk
speedometer jumping
twangy clutch
rattling shifter

you guys complain about notchy shifting... go out and drive an old school neon srt4, its nearly impossible to get back into 1st, and shifts really hard, third gear use to pop out.. was an awful transmission, never blew up however.. took a lot of abuse. 

this is our cruze in winter mode







hers.

and my collection









subaru is winter warrior... 240 is summer warrior


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Could someone please post the full text of the TSB? I want to print it out and hand it to my service writer. They already told me once that the loud clunking was normal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


w/o an.Alldata suscription($$$) you cannot access the full text.

*GreaseMonkey, ECO mt, see my sig

*Hoon, I can't grab 2nd when in a hurry, gnashing teeth, horrid.

*Trance, No attempt to power-shift, just a quick shift. 
No gear banging here.

**Note**
You guys planning a trans lube change: 
1. Do Not use friction reducing additives.
This makes tired synchronizers much worse.
2. Use correct fluid/dope also.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mine has the rattle in 4th gear as well. It is not so bad as the video, you can't really here it. I can certainly feel it though.

If I take it into the dealer with that TSB number they should do the fix? It isn't a huge issue, but if I can have it fixed for free I might as well, right?

I personally bought it from Robinson's in Guelph, but I am also from Kitchener, so would it be better to call up Steve Scheres, since they already dealt with the issue with the OP's car less than 2 months ago?


----------

